# Dope and Montec outerwear is pretty bad.



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Really got to go with Patagonia if you want durability and a guarantee with no hassles


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Really got to go with Patagonia if you want durability and a guarantee with no hassles


686 and DC have high quality outerwear as well.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

If you break a zipper on a DC jacket, good luck. If you break a zipper on a Patagonia jacket you can walk into the store and pick out a new jacket


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> If you break a zipper on a DC jacket, good luck. If you break a zipper on a Patagonia jacket you can walk into the store and pick out a new jacket


I had a leak in my hydrastash bladder that comes with my 686 jacket. Sent 686 a email and they sent me a new one for free. Not to worried about the zipper on my DC pants breaking. If it does, then I'll send DC an email or I can get it fixed in the town that I live in for really cheap.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> If you break a zipper on a DC jacket, good luck. If you break a zipper on a Patagonia jacket you can walk into the store and pick out a new jacket


Generally not. They'll try to repair the zipper in store if they can, or send it off to the main repair facility in Nevada and you'll get it back in 6-10 weeks. You'd get a new jacket if it starts delaminating or coming apart at the seams etc but only if it isn't stupid old and you've taken care of it. The amount of warranty requests that get denied because it's a 10 year old jacket they never washed is quite amusing...Lifetime warranty means lifetime of the garment, not your lifetime. An expensive 3L shell yes you should expect to get a long life out of it if properly taken care of. A $150 rain shell that's 10 years old and reeks? No. But they will always repair the item if it can be fixed. 

Wash your tech wear people. The oils from your skin and sweat will eat away at those expensive materials over time.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Generally not. They'll try to repair the zipper in store if they can, or send it off to the main repair facility in Nevada and you'll get it back in 6-10 weeks. You'd get a new jacket if it starts delaminating or coming apart at the seams etc but only if it isn't stupid old and you've taken care of it. The amount of warranty requests that get denied because it's a 10 year old jacket they never washed is quite amusing...Lifetime warranty means lifetime of the garment, not your lifetime. An expensive 3L shell yes you should expect to get a long life out of it if properly taken care of. A $150 rain shell that's 10 years old and reeks? No. But they will always repair the item if it can be fixed.
> 
> Wash your tech wear people. The oils from your skin and sweat will eat away at those expensive materials over time.


That is true for most brands but not Pata. Arc will claim to be bulletproof and then hassle you about how you wash it. Is it an indestructible mountain fortress of a hardshell or a lace doily?
I just walked in with a 3 year old midlayer that I wore daily and walked out with a $270 gift card. It took less than a minute. Only Pata has this level of backing on their stuff.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> That is true for most brands but not Pata. Arc will claim to be bulletproof and then hassle you about how you wash it. Is it an indestructible mountain fortress of a hardshell or a lace doily?
> I just walked in with a 3 year old midlayer that I wore daily and walked out with a $270 gift card. It took less than a minute. Only Pata has this level of backing on their stuff.


You might be very lucky with your local store then. I worked 3 summers part time at the local Patagonia store and we'd almost never do that for a 3 year old midlayer with a broken zipper, if that's all that was wrong? Broken zipper can often be fixed in store, otherwise definitely sent away and back to you good as new. Everything is a case by case basis but it's not a never ending wheel of new replacement items.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Patagonia used to repair _other brands_ for a small fee. Not sure they're still doing that after Covid labor shortages but they really did walk the reduce/reuse walk.


----------

